# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Slicer Discussion >  Need some help with DLP slicing

## bignaz

So i have an Anet N4 and it works great. But the slicer is trash. Crashes way to much if its anything more then a basic shape or limited support.  Printer uses .N4 file's the stock sliver outputs. I helped with the problem by using the prusa slicer to make supports then save the .stl with supports and run that on the Anet software to output the .n4. But the models i wanna do now just lock the software up and crash it.  Small simple files work fine. The software is whats really gimping this printer. 


Anyone ever convert files or know of any work around?




I have to get 3 post to post links so after 3 post i'll post links to the .n4 file and a .sl1 from a prusa slicer.

----------


## GaryZimmerman

Slicer for Anet N4 is, frankly, terrible. It uses a file type that is unique to N4, but lacks most of the basic controls required for the resin slice to work. I ask service guy to fix it for me, do not know how to do it myself buy personal statement.

----------

